# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Nέοι συνδρομητές VDSL στην Vodafone

## nm96027

Το μεσημέρι έκανα τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση για VDSL στην hellas online για τα 50Mbps. Αναμένω νέο ρουτερ και ενεργοποίηση...

----------


## nnn

Από ΚΑΦΑΟ ?

----------


## nm96027

Yes από ΚV.

----------


## nnn

Ζηλεύω, άντε αναμένουμε review του εξοπλισμού.

----------


## nm96027

Από όσο ξέρω και καταλαβαίνω, η hol θα δίνει VDSL μόνο από τα KV.

----------


## TearDrop

Εχουμε καμμιά λίστα με αυτά τα KV ?

----------


## nm96027

> Εχουμε καμμιά λίστα με αυτά τα KV ?


Θα το δούμε από αύριο. Ουσιαστικά πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς η διαθεσιμότητα του ΟΤΕ. Προς το παρόν υποθέτω πως είναι οι γνωστές πόλεις της Β. Ελλάδας (Αλεξανδρούπολη, Ξάνθη, Κομοτηνή κ.α.) συν του Ζωγράφου. Τα Νότια προάστια αναμένονται τόσο από τον ΟΤΕ όσο και από την hol (και τους υπόλοιπους). 

Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο αυτό όμως.

----------


## jim_nut18

εννοεις απο τα minidslams ετσι?

----------


## nm96027

> εννοεις απο τα minidslams ετσι?


Nαι. Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε ας τα πούμε VDSL DSLAM από KV. Το διαχωρίζω γιατί και ο καρέας έχει minidslam αλλά δίνουν μόνο adsl.

----------


## kalicatzaros

Οι περιοχές είναι οι παρακάτω: Αλεξανδρούπολη, Κομοτηνή, Σέρρες, Αμπελόκηποι (Δ. Ζωγράφου), Βούλα, Καλαμάκι, Ξάνθη.

----------


## BlindG

Αντίθετα με τη Cyta ε;

----------


## nosf1234

> Θα το δούμε από αύριο. Ουσιαστικά πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς η διαθεσιμότητα του ΟΤΕ. Προς το παρόν υποθέτω πως είναι οι γνωστές πόλεις της Β. Ελλάδας (Αλεξανδρούπολη, Ξάνθη, Κομοτηνή κ.α.) συν του Ζωγράφου. *Τα Νότια προάστια αναμένονται τόσο από τον ΟΤΕ όσο και από την hol (και τους υπόλοιπους).* 
> 
> Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο αυτό όμως.


 :Clap:  Ελπίζω μέχρι το Μάιο να γίνει και αυτό.

----------


## jim_nut18

> Nαι. Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε ας τα πούμε VDSL DSLAM από KV. Το διαχωρίζω γιατί και ο καρέας έχει minidslam αλλά δίνουν μόνο adsl.


ωραια.




> Οι περιοχές είναι οι παρακάτω: Αλεξανδρούπολη, Κομοτηνή, Σέρρες, Αμπελόκηποι (Δ. Ζωγράφου), Βούλα, Καλαμάκι, Ξάνθη.


γιατι λες αμπελοκηπους? αμπελοκηποι ειναι το αρχικο KV και οχι τα νεα minidslams που εχει στου ζωγραφου

----------


## kalicatzaros

> ωραια.
> 
> 
> 
> γιατι λες αμπελοκηπους? αμπελοκηποι ειναι το αρχικο KV και οχι τα νεα minidslams που εχει στου ζωγραφου


Γιατί Αμπελόκηποι είναι Το Α/Κ και για αυτό στην παρένθεση γράφω μόνο Δήμος Ζωγράφου  :Wink:

----------


## balabouma

> Yes από ΚV.



Και φυσικά το upload...

----------


## suffocater

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
Δυστυχώς αν και έχω μιλήσει απο την παρασκευή με τουλάχιστον 8 διαφορετικά άτομα, κανείς δεν φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνει καν τι του λέω ή τι μπορεί να φταίει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Να βγάλει DLM και να φτιάξουν τα VLAN...


Γιατί βγάζουν το dlm αν το ζητήσεις;  :Thinking: 
Κάθε φορά που ζητάω 6αρι margin το βγάζουν προσωρινά ώστε να περαστεί το προφίλ και μετά το ενεργοποιούν πάλι... 
Αποτέλεσμα; Μετά από μερικές ημέρες πάλι το margin στο 9.. 
Προφανώς λόγω των περισσότερων crc με το 6αρι, που όμως το είχα χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδια τα φωτα σας γιατι μιλαω απ το πρωι με υποστηριξη της voda και ακρη δεν βγαζω.
> Εγινε σημερα αποπειρα αναβαθμισης της γραμμης απο εως 24 σε 30αρα.
> Ρουτερ h300, προφιλ vdsl2-8b.
> Βγάζει οτι συγχρονίζει στα 25500,αλλα το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ στο ρουτερ παραμενει κόκκινο.
> το ρουτερ ειναι καινουριο btw, 1 μηνα το χω.
> Καμια υποψία τι μπορει να φταιει, γιατι δυστυχώς τον τεχνικο με τον οποιο μιλαω δεν τον βλέπω να παρεχει λύση,αν και προσπαθει,μήπως τον κατευθύνω?


Προφανώς το ρουτερ έχει συγχρονίσει για να βλέπεις στατιστικά.. 
Δε νομίζω να είναι θέμα dlm.. 
Κάτι δεν γίνεται σωστά με τα vlans και τους κωδικούς για το ίντερνετ.. 
Bras/radius θέμα αν το λέω καλά.. 
Αλλά ας αφήσουμε τις ορολογίες, εφόσον κλείδωσες όπου κλείδωσες, είσαι οκ.. Ας ψάξουν να βρουν τι γίνεται και χτυπάει ο κωδικός του ίντερνετ... 
Το voip παίζει; Έχεις voip η κλασσική τηλεφωνία;

----------


## lsavvaid

Περιμένω ενεργοποίηση στη vodafone σε γραμμή 100/10

Θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής

1)Θα μου δώσουν το h300s που όλοι καταριούνται;

2) μπαίνει σε bridge mode ώστε να βάλω από πίσω ένα mikrotik που έχω;

3) Μπορώ να βάλω κάποιο άλλο του εμπορίου στη θέση του h300s αν αυτό δεν μπαίνει σε bridge mode;

4)Πρέπει να πληροί κάποια χαρακτηριστικά σε σχέση με αυτά που θέλει η Vodafone;

5)θα χάσω την τηλεφωνία έτσι;  


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## user2163

> Περιμένω ενεργοποίηση στη vodafone σε γραμμή 100/10
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής
> 
> 1)Θα μου δώσουν το h300s που όλοι καταριούνται;
> 
> 2) μπαίνει σε bridge mode ώστε να βάλω από πίσω ένα mikrotik που έχω;
> 
> 3) Μπορώ να βάλω κάποιο άλλο του εμπορίου στη θέση του h300s αν αυτό δεν μπαίνει σε bridge mode;
> ...


1) Ναι
2) Όχι μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι απλά ένα μαύρο τούβλο
3) Εννοείται, επιβάλλεται θα έλεγα
4) Όχι να έχει 35b υποστήριξη μήπως πας μελλοντικά σε 200άρα vdsl ή αλλάξει η vodafone σε 35b τον εξοπλισμό στην καμπίνα.Επίσης δεν ξέρω την περιοχή σου αν είσαι σε περιοχή της wind το 35b είναι υποχρεωτικό αν πάρεις router του εμπορίου.
5) Ναι αλλά έχεις κινητό να φανταστώ...

Καλή ενεργοποίηση και καλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## lsavvaid

> 1) Ναι
> 2) Όχι μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι απλά ένα μαύρο τούβλο
> 3) Εννοείται, επιβάλλεται θα έλεγα
> 4) Όχι να έχει 35b υποστήριξη μήπως πας μελλοντικά σε 200άρα vdsl ή αλλάξει η vodafone σε 35b τον εξοπλισμό στην καμπίνα.Επίσης δεν ξέρω την περιοχή σου αν είσαι σε περιοχή της wind το 35b είναι υποχρεωτικό αν πάρεις router του εμπορίου.
> 5) Ναι αλλά έχεις κινητό να φανταστώ...
> 
> Καλή ενεργοποίηση και καλές ταχύτητες.


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

Βασικά κάνω φορητότητα μιας και εληξε6το συμβόλαιο με cosmote.

Μου ζήτησαν να επιστρέψω το router από την cosmote.

παίζει να λένε ψέματα;

Ξέρω πολλούς που το έχουν κρατήσει

----------


## user2163

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις
> 
> Βασικά κάνω φορητότητα μιας και εληξε6το συμβόλαιο με cosmote.
> 
> Μου ζήτησαν να επιστρέψω το router από την cosmote.
> 
> παίζει να λένε ψέματα;
> 
> Ξέρω πολλούς που το έχουν κρατήσει


Όχι δεν λένε ψέματα αν στο ζήτησαν θα το χρεωθείς στο λογαριασμό αν δεν το επιστρέψεις νομίζω γύρω στα 60 ευρώ είναι.
Σου ήρθε μήνυμα ή στο είπαν στο τηλέφωνο;

----------


## lsavvaid

> Όχι δεν λένε ψέματα αν στο ζήτησαν θα το χρεωθείς στο λογαριασμό αν δεν το επιστρέψεις νομίζω γύρω στα 60 ευρώ είναι.
> Σου ήρθε μήνυμα ή στο είπαν στο τηλέφωνο;


Με πήραν να κάνουν αντι-προταση για να μην φύγω.

Στο τέλος της επικοινωνίας μου είπε να επιστρέψω το ρούτερ εντός 10 ημερών από την στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης

----------


## Iris07

Εάν σου έρθει μήνυμα για επιστροφή θα σου το χρέωσουν σίγουρα σε λογαριασμό..

Είναι τελική ειδοποίηση το μήνυμα.

----------


## minas

> Περιμένω ενεργοποίηση στη vodafone σε γραμμή 100/10
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής
> 
> 1)Θα μου δώσουν το h300s που όλοι καταριούνται;
> 
> 2) μπαίνει σε bridge mode ώστε να βάλω από πίσω ένα mikrotik που έχω;
> 
> 3) Μπορώ να βάλω κάποιο άλλο του εμπορίου στη θέση του h300s αν αυτό δεν μπαίνει σε bridge mode;
> ...


Πλέον όσων σωστά ειπώθηκαν, έχε υπόψη σου ότι μπορείς με λίγο κόπο να εξάγεις τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας από το H300, για να τη στήσεις σε δική σου συσκευή.

----------


## dimangelid

> Πλέον όσων σωστά ειπώθηκαν, έχε υπόψη σου ότι μπορείς με λίγο κόπο να εξάγεις τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας από το H300, για να τη στήσεις σε δική σου συσκευή.


Είναι ρίσκο όμως αυτό, γιατί μπορεί η Vodafone να τα αλλάξει ανά πάσα στιγμή ή και να αλλάξει το στήσιμο της VoIP τηλεφωνίας.

Ενώ με τον ΟΤΕ που τα δίνει επίσημα, έχεις μόνο το ρίσκο σε περίπτωση βλάβης να αλλάξει ο κωδικός που και πάλι θα στον δώσουν αν τον ζητήσεις.

----------


## jkoukos

> Είναι ρίσκο όμως αυτό, γιατί μπορεί η Vodafone να τα αλλάξει ανά πάσα στιγμή ή και να αλλάξει το στήσιμο της VoIP τηλεφωνίας.


Τόσα χρόνια (από εποχής HOL) δεν το έχει κάνει, όπως και δεν έχει κλειδώσει την συσκευή της (σε αντίθεση με άλλους) οπότε τον διαβάζουμε.
Ναι, θεωρητικά γίνεται, όπως επίσης και να αλλάξει πολιτική η Cosmote, που για την ιστορία δεν τον έδινε > τον έδινε > δεν τον έδινε > τον δίνει.

----------


## lsavvaid

Κάποια πρόταση για modem-router για να μπει μπροστά σε bridge;

Πάντως έχει κάποιες μέρες που έστειλα την αίτηση υπογεγραμμένη αλλά δεν έστειλαν ακόμη εξοπλισμό

Μήπως περιμένουν να περάσει το 14ημερο για να μην έχω δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης;

----------


## netblues

Αν θες 35b τοτε vigor165, απο τα λιγα που κανουν καθαρο bridge mode, αλλα ειναι σχετικα ακριβα.
Επισης fritzbox 7530 που να κανει και την τηλεφωνια και να σου δωσει και pppoe passthrough.

Σε 17a με ειχε βολεψει το huawei Hg612 μονο σε modem.

----------


## lsavvaid

> Αν θες 35b τοτε vigor165, απο τα λιγα που κανουν καθαρο bridge mode, αλλα ειναι σχετικα ακριβα.
> Επισης fritzbox 7530 που να κανει και την τηλεφωνια και να σου δωσει και pppoe passthrough.
> 
> Σε 17a με ειχε βολεψει το huawei Hg612 μονο σε modem.


Για αρχή θα ήθελα κάτι φθηνότερο

Της cosmote αν βρω κάποιο έστω μεταχειρισμένο speedport δεν θα κάνει δουλειά;

Η τηλεφωνία και να μην δουλεύει στην τελική δεν θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Και στην cosmote δεν είχα συνδέσει κάν τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

Θα ήταν επιθυμητό να δουλεύει και το τηλέφωνο αλλά όχι ότι αν δεν υπάρχει τρέχει και τίποτα

----------


## jkoukos

> Της cosmote αν βρω κάποιο έστω μεταχειρισμένο speedport δεν θα κάνει δουλειά;


Θα κάνει για τον συγχρονισμό του DSL (Bridge Mode) κανονικά, εκτός της τηλεφωνίας.
Για την τηλεφωνία θεωρητικά πρέπει να παίζει στο H300s αν μπει πίσω από το Mikrotik (όπως γίνεται σε FTTH).
Δηλαδή Speedport > ETH1 Mikrotik, στο οποίο θα κάνεις Bridge την ETH1 με την π.χ. ETH2 την οποία θα συνδέσεις στο WAN του H300s.

----------


## nmavro73

Περυσι στο εξοχικό που ήμουν στα 50mbps η γραμμή συγχρόνιζε στα 55. Υπολόγιζα ότι αν με πανε στα 100 θα παω στα 100 σίγουρα..Γιατί είμαι μονο στα 72; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να με έβαλαν σε άλλη καμπίνα πιο μακριά;

----------


## aitos

> Περυσι στο εξοχικό που ήμουν στα 50mbps η γραμμή συγχρόνιζε στα 55. Υπολόγιζα ότι αν με πανε στα 100 θα παω στα 100 σίγουρα..Γιατί είμαι μονο στα 72; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να με έβαλαν σε άλλη καμπίνα πιο μακριά;


kai enas φιλος μου τον πανεβασανε 100 αλλα πεφτει συχνα -πυκνα στα 64 .....απο περιεργεια [ποσο σου δωσανε την 100 αρα τωρα ?? εμενα μου ειπαν 32,5 και λεω αστο αργοτερα  :Smile:

----------


## minas

> Περυσι στο εξοχικό που ήμουν στα 50mbps η γραμμή συγχρόνιζε στα 55. Υπολόγιζα ότι αν με πανε στα 100 θα παω στα 100 σίγουρα..Γιατί είμαι μονο στα 72; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να με έβαλαν σε άλλη καμπίνα πιο μακριά;


Όχι, η καμπίνα σου είναι συγκεκριμένη. Τα 100Mbps είναι πιο απαιτητικά από τα 50, είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να ελέγξεις την καλωδίωσή σου.

----------


## nmavro73

> Όχι, η καμπίνα σου είναι συγκεκριμένη. Τα 100Mbps είναι πιο απαιτητικά από τα 50, είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να ελέγξεις την καλωδίωσή σου.


Απλά δεν παίζει..τα καλώδια εδώ μπαινουν στην αυλή του συγκροτήματος σε κουτί. Και μετά ανεβαίνουν εξωτερικά απο κάτω από τα μπαλκόνια της σκάλας και ερχονται στο δεύτερο στη πριζα. Καλά είναι και τα 75 για διακοπές

- - - Updated - - -




> kai enas φιλος μου τον πανεβασανε 100 αλλα πεφτει συχνα -πυκνα στα 64 .....απο περιεργεια [ποσο σου δωσανε την 100 αρα τωρα ?? εμενα μου ειπαν 32,5 και λεω αστο αργοτερα


Νομίζω στην καλύτερη να είναι 28-29. Δεν θυμάμαι γιατί δεν βλέπω εγώ το λογαριασμό. Ειναι στην ίδια τιμή που είχαν δώσει τα 50. Εδώ παίζει από τα 8 να πας κατευθείαν στα 50. Δεν έχει ενδιάμεσο. Οπότε το κανα αφού ηταν στην ίδια τιμή

----------


## GregoirX23

> Περυσι στο εξοχικό που ήμουν στα 50mbps η γραμμή συγχρόνιζε στα 55. Υπολόγιζα ότι αν με πανε στα 100 θα παω στα 100 σίγουρα..Γιατί είμαι μονο στα 72; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να με έβαλαν σε άλλη καμπίνα πιο μακριά;


Στατιστικά; 
Γιατί δίχως αυτά...  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Περιμένω ενεργοποίηση στη vodafone σε γραμμή 100/10
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής
> 
> 1)Θα μου δώσουν το h300s που όλοι καταριούνται;
> 
> 2) μπαίνει σε bridge mode ώστε να βάλω από πίσω ένα mikrotik που έχω;
> 
> 3) Μπορώ να βάλω κάποιο άλλο του εμπορίου στη θέση του h300s αν αυτό δεν μπαίνει σε bridge mode;
> ...


Νομίζω δίνουν κ 267Α για μέχρι 100...

----------


## lsavvaid

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή


Έχω το h300s συνδεμένο προς το παρόν

----------


## tasvar

> Πριν είχες 66 κ τώρα 88.. Κάτι κάπου τρέχει με κάποιο καλώδιο.. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις το που.. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κοιτάξεις είναι μέσα στο σπίτι σου.. Αν γνωρίζεις.. Αν δεν, ηλεκτρολόγο για να μετρήσετε και κατανεμητή με το ρούτερ να δείτε τι πιάνει εκεί.. Και μετά να κάνετε τις ανάλογες ενέργειες πάνω στο σπίτι..


Επανέρχομαι.
Επειτα από ελέγχους, συνδιαστικά ραντεβού ΟΤΕ και vodafone, τρείς επισκέψεις τεχνικών, μετρήσεις, αλλαγή ρούτερ από H300s σε zte zxhn h267a, μέτρηση μέσα στο σπίτι, μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή, 
Η καλωδιωσή μου είναι κομπλέ, οτι δείχνει στον κατανεμητή, βλέπει και στο σπίτι.
Η vodafone λέει πως είναι θέμα καλωδίου του Δημόσιου παρόχου, (ΟΤΕ). Ο ΟΤΕ λέει, πως αυτοί είναι κομπλέ. 
Το θέμα παραμένει. Ασταθής συγχρονισμός με μείωση ταχύτητας μέχρι τα 30mbps κατά διαστήματα (με το H300s).
Αυτό που παρατήρησα με την αλλαγή του ρούτερ, είναι πως μέχρι τώρα, δεν πέφτει κάτω από 70mbps.
Εγώ φίλοι μου πιστεύω πως είναι κάποιο καλώδιο στην πορεία από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι μου. 
Any ideas?

Και με το παλίό ρούτερ Η300s

----------


## GregoirX23

2 ερωτήσεις.. 
Crc βλέπεις να μαζεύει; 
Το noise margin το βλέπεις να κάνει διακυμάνσεις η να πέφτει χαμηλά;

----------


## tasvar

> 2 ερωτήσεις.. 
> Crc βλέπεις να μαζεύει; 
> Το noise margin το βλέπεις να κάνει διακυμάνσεις η να πέφτει χαμηλά;


Επειδή δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει με το νέο ρούτερ, 
Για δες στις 5 ώρες μετά την επανεκκίνηση.

----------


## Iris07

Με SNR 9 σίγουρα η γραμμή κάπου έχει πρόβλημα..

Δεν ξέρω εάν έψαξε ο OTE να σου δώσει άλλο καλύτερο ζεύγος.. (και εάν υπήρχε..)
αλλά μάλλον απίθανο να μην έδειχνε κάτι το μηχάνημα τους..

Εάν ήσουν Cosmote.. μάλλον θα είχαν χαλάσει σχεδόν όλο το πεζοδρόμιο
για να βρουν την βλάβη, όπως κάνανε σε εμάς εδώ, για πελάτες τους!  :Cool: 

Ευτυχώς που μου έδωσε και μας η Vodafone Η267Α.. δεν θα το αλλάξω..  :Cool: 
Πιθανόν σε τέτοια γραμμή να πήγαινε καλά και το Speedport, που μπορεί να ανεβάζει πολύ το Output Power.. (19-20 db)

----------


## tasvar

Σε παλαιότερη επίσκεψη, μου είχαν πεί πως είναι καλωδιακό το θέμα του Δημόσιου πάροχου. 
Τώρα είπε ο ΟΤΕ πως αυτοί είναι εντάξει. 
Χρονικά, το πρόβλημα άρχισε, όταν σε γειτονικό σπίτι άλλαξαν πάροχο. Κάτι σκάλισαν στα καλώδια προφανώς και από τότε σχεδόν το παρατήρησα.

----------


## Iris07

> Χρονικά, το πρόβλημα άρχισε, όταν σε γειτονικό σπίτι άλλαξαν πάροχο. Κάτι σκάλισαν στα καλώδια προφανώς και από τότε σχεδόν το παρατήρησα.


Στην Cosmote πήγανε ?

- Γνωστό επίσης ότι η Cosmote κρατάει τα καλά ζεύγη για τους πελάτες της..  :Cool:

----------


## tasvar

> Στην Cosmote πήγανε ?
> 
> - Γνωστό επίσης ότι η Cosmote κρατάει τα καλά ζεύγη για τους πελάτες της..


Νομίζω από vodafone σε cosmote. Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 
Για 8 μήνες, πήγαινε καλά. Μετά άρχισε να κάνει θέματα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Επειδή δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει με το νέο ρούτερ, 
> Για δες στις 5 ώρες μετά την επανεκκίνηση.


Crc δεν βλέπω... 
Αλλά κάτι τη κρατάει τη γραμμή... 
Τώρα το τι είναι καλή ερώτηση....  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Με SNR 9 σίγουρα η γραμμή κάπου έχει πρόβλημα..
> 
> Δεν ξέρω εάν έψαξε ο OTE να σου δώσει άλλο καλύτερο ζεύγος.. (και εάν υπήρχε..)
> αλλά μάλλον απίθανο να μην έδειχνε κάτι το μηχάνημα τους..
> 
> Εάν ήσουν Cosmote.. μάλλον θα είχαν χαλάσει σχεδόν όλο το πεζοδρόμιο
> για να βρουν την βλάβη, όπως κάνανε σε εμάς εδώ, για πελάτες τους! 
> 
> Ευτυχώς που μου έδωσε και μας η Vodafone Η267Α.. δεν θα το αλλάξω.. 
> Πιθανόν σε τέτοια γραμμή να πήγαινε καλά και το Speedport, που μπορεί να ανεβάζει πολύ το Output Power.. (19-20 db)


Για το 17Α η συγκεκριμένη ισχύς είναι λογική νομίζω.. 
Μέχρι και 100αρα η το Η300 η το 267Α θα δώσουν.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε παλαιότερη επίσκεψη, μου είχαν πεί πως είναι καλωδιακό το θέμα του Δημόσιου πάροχου. 
> Τώρα είπε ο ΟΤΕ πως αυτοί είναι εντάξει. 
> Χρονικά, το πρόβλημα άρχισε, όταν σε γειτονικό σπίτι άλλαξαν πάροχο. Κάτι σκάλισαν στα καλώδια προφανώς και από τότε σχεδόν το παρατήρησα.


Οι μετρητές χειρός των τεχνικών τι ταχύτητα έβγαζαν; 
Αν πάντως είναι καλωδιακό και δεν υπάρχει άλλο ζεύγος.... Δυσκολη περίπτωση  αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα με αποσυνδέσεις κλπ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Νομίζω από vodafone σε cosmote. Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 
> Για 8 μήνες, πήγαινε καλά. Μετά άρχισε να κάνει θέματα.


Εδώ έχεις μερικά λαθάκια, το Ν.Μ έχει ανέβει επειδή κλείδωσε λόγω θορύβου σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα και μετά ο θόρυβος έφυγε και η γραμμή σήκωνε παραπάνω ταχύτητα... 
Αν έχεις το sra ενεργό ίσως αυτό έκανε τη κίνηση χωρίς να πέσει η γραμμή..

----------


## tasvar

> Crc δεν βλέπω... 
> Αλλά κάτι τη κρατάει τη γραμμή... 
> Τώρα το τι είναι καλή ερώτηση.... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Για το 17Α η συγκεκριμένη ισχύς είναι λογική νομίζω.. 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Αρα το θέμα είναι σε καλώδια του ΟΤΕ αν κατάλαβα καλά. Δεν έχω πολλές τεχνικές γνώσεις, αλλά αυτό κατάλαβα.
Οι μετρητές χειρός των τεχνικών τι ταχύτητα έβγαζαν; Ακριβώς ότι βλέπετε στις εικόνες. 
Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι πως παίζει και η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μου δίνει η καμπίνα. Αλλες φορές είναι 132, αλλές 108 άλλες 95 κ.τ.λ...Θόρυβος; Βραχυκύκλωμα;
Θα επικοινωνήσω ξανά με την τεχνική υποστήριξη. Το θέμα είναι να έρθει ο ΟΤΕ να ανοίξει τα κουτιά που πιστεύω έχει γίνει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Υποθέτουμε κάτι με το ζεύγος του ΟΤΕ.. 
Το παράδοξο όμως είναι ότι δεν βλέπω πολλά λάθη στα στατιστικά.. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κ αν έχω δει καλά... 
Κατά την άποψη μου δεν πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε και κάτι με τη καμπίνα... 
Αλλά πάντως από το χαλκό ξεκινάνε τους ελέγχους και τελευταία κοιτάνε τη καμπίνα.. 
Πίεσε τους να σου αιτιολογήσουν γραπτώς το που είναι το πρόβλημα κατά την άποψη τους.. 
Πίεσε επίσης για αλλαγή πόρτας στη καμπίνα.. 
Αν δεν διορθωθεί τότε μένει το ζεύγος μετά... 
Πάντως όσο δε σου λένε για όρια ταχύτητας και μέσο όρο περιοχής πίεζε..

----------


## tasvar

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.
Θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## manospcistas

Αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση VDSL 50, από KV OTE, τέλη Μαρτίου.
22/05 κι ακόμα μας λένε "Συστημική αδυναμία" με άγνωστο χρόνο υλοποίησης.
Πάρτε ένα MiFi Unlimited μας λένε, πάμε σε κατάστημα για παραλαβή δεν έχει κανείς MiFi hotspot, λήγει ο κωδικός, "α δε δικαιούστε άλλο τώρα να το παίρνατε στην ώρα του"

----------


## tasvar

> Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.
> Θα ενημερώσω.



Μια εβδομάδα online. Τι βλέπετε, επειδή θα επικοινωνήσω με την τεχνική υποστήριξη, να ξέρω δύο πράγματα παραπάνω να τους πώ. 
Ευχαριτώ.

----------


## Iris07

Χαμηλό SNR.. 10..

Κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα..
Η γραμμή στο κτήριο είναι οκ ?

Υπάρχει κεντρικό κουτί στο κτήριο να μετρήσουν τι ταχύτητα έρχεται από την καμπίνα ?

----------


## tasvar

> Χαμηλό SNR.. 10..
> 
> Κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα..
> Η γραμμή στο κτήριο είναι οκ ?
> 
> Υπάρχει κεντρικό κουτί στο κτήριο να μετρήσουν τι ταχύτητα έρχεται από την καμπίνα ?


Αυτό το έχουν μετρήσει. Οτι έρχεται στο κουτί ,έρχεται και στο διαμέρισμα. 
Η vodafone λέει κάποιο καλώδιο στο δίκτυο του δημόσιου παρόχου,(ΟΤΕ), ο ΟΤΕ λέει εμείς είμαστε εντάξει.

----------


## Iris07

Μπλέξιμο..

----------


## aitos

> Αυτό το έχουν μετρήσει. Οτι έρχεται στο κουτί ,έρχεται και στο διαμέρισμα. 
> Η vodafone λέει κάποιο καλώδιο στο δίκτυο του δημόσιου παρόχου,(ΟΤΕ), ο ΟΤΕ λέει εμείς είμαστε εντάξει.


φιλε εγω ταλαιπωρηθηκα τρεις μηνες απο αναλογη τραγικη συμπεριφορα και η καταληξη ηταν να μου πουν οτι ειναι παλιο το δικτυο κα δεν σηκωνει την διακοσαρα ...κατι που μπορουσαν να πουν απο την αρχη και να μην πηγαινοερχονται οι τεχνικοι και γω να μην εχω ιντερνετ και σταθερο τηλεφωνο ( ευτηχως δινουνε ρεζερβα στο κινητο για hot spot ) τωρα ειμαι στην 50 αρα η οποια μη τη ματιασω ειναι καμπανα !! εντω μεταξυ τα στατιστικα στο ρουτερ λενε οτι σηκωνει 270 αρα ,επειδη το καφαο ειναι διπλα μου  :Smile:   :Smile:  αλλα δεν το διακινδυνευω παλι εννοειται ...

----------


## navacrete

μου στειλανε  ZXHN H268Q καμια ιδεα?

----------


## AlexT544

Μηπως εννοεις Η268Α

- - - Updated - - -

Στειλε φωτογραφια του

----------


## tasvar

> φιλε εγω ταλαιπωρηθηκα τρεις μηνες απο αναλογη τραγικη συμπεριφορα και η καταληξη ηταν να μου πουν οτι ειναι παλιο το δικτυο κα δεν σηκωνει την διακοσαρα ...κατι που μπορουσαν να πουν απο την αρχη και να μην πηγαινοερχονται οι τεχνικοι και γω να μην εχω ιντερνετ και σταθερο τηλεφωνο ( ευτηχως δινουνε ρεζερβα στο κινητο για hot spot ) τωρα ειμαι στην 50 αρα η οποια μη τη ματιασω ειναι καμπανα !! εντω μεταξυ τα στατιστικα στο ρουτερ λενε οτι σηκωνει 270 αρα ,επειδη το καφαο ειναι διπλα μου   αλλα δεν το διακινδυνευω παλι εννοειται ...


Από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2021 που έκανα την 50άρα σε 100άρα, συγχρόνιζα 107mbps. Τον Οκτώβριο που έκαναν κάτι μαστορέματα τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ σε ένα γείτονα που άλλαξε πάροχο, άρχισε το πρόβλημα. Τους το λέω συνέχεια να ανοίξουν τα κουτιά σε συνεννόηση με τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Θα βγώ εγώ νύχτα με τη σκάλα να το φτιάξω μου φαίνεται.  :Evil:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μια εβδομάδα online. Τι βλέπετε, επειδή θα επικοινωνήσω με την τεχνική υποστήριξη, να ξέρω δύο πράγματα παραπάνω να τους πώ. 
> Ευχαριτώ.


Μπόλικα crc.. Συνήθως αποδίδεται σε καλωδιακό θέμα κάπου μέσα ή έξω από το σπίτι...  

- - - Updated - - -




> Από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2021 που έκανα την 50άρα σε 100άρα, συγχρόνιζα 107mbps. Τον Οκτώβριο που έκαναν κάτι μαστορέματα τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ σε ένα γείτονα που άλλαξε πάροχο, άρχισε το πρόβλημα. Τους το λέω συνέχεια να ανοίξουν τα κουτιά σε συνεννόηση με τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Θα βγώ εγώ νύχτα με τη σκάλα να το φτιάξω μου φαίνεται.


Και σε μένα στο εξοχικό είχε κάνει έργα ο ΟΤΕ κάποτε και άρχισαν τα όργανα... 
Ήμουν στη βοντα τότε.. 
Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου άλλαξαν ζεύγος η να έκαναν καμία πατάτα και έχεις προβλήματα τώρα... 
Αν ο ΟΤΕ σας λέει όλα οκ ζήτησε το γραπτώς..  
Μετά ζήτα αλλαγή πόρτας στη καμπίνα.. 
Δεν βλέπω μεγάλη εξασθένηση που να δικαιολογεί τη πτώση ταχύτητας, επομένως κάπου υπάρχει θέμα... 
Συνέχισε να πιέζεις.. 
Τώρα αν σου πετάξουν το κλασσικό είστε εντός ορίων ταχύτητας... Εκεί, την έκατσες ψιλό... 
Αγοράζεις ένα Φριτζ ρίχνεις το σνρ όσο επιτρέπει η γραμμή και οκ.. 
Βέβαια θα είσαι μέχρι 100 για παραπάνω δεν ξέρω... Πρέπει να δούμε τη γραμμή με το ανάλογο ρούτερ κ προφίλ 35Β..

- - - Updated - - -




> μου στειλανε  ZXHN H268Q καμια ιδεα?





> Μηπως εννοεις Η268Α
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στειλε φωτογραφια του


Φαίνεται να υπάρχει τέτοιο ρούτερ... Στο google βγάζει μερικές αόριστες πληροφορίες για H268Q v7...

----------


## panagiotis1974

Kαλημέρα.
Έχω προβλήμα με το download . O συγχρονισμός της γραμμής είναι καλός για κατοστάρα αλλά το download ειναι πολύ χαμηλό .
Ξεκινάει στις καλές του με 53MB/s και κατεβαίνει εως 62-85kb/s και ξανά πάλι μετά απο κάποια ώρα ξαναπάει 53MB/s.
Στη vodafone μου λένε οτι όλα μοιάζουν μια χαρά και δεν ξέρουν τι είναι αυτό.
Είμαι σε καμπίνα του οτε που απέχει 120 μέτρα περίπου απο το σπίτι.
Οι δοκιμές εννοείται με ethernet και τα wifi κλειστά.Έχουν γίνει δοκιμές με win11,win7,win10 και live CD linux.

----------


## navacrete

ναι ειναι ενα zte με συμβολο της vodafone απεξω !

----------


## AlexT544

Μπορεις να το στειλεις φωτο πως ειναι γιατι δεν το βρίσκω πουθενα στο ιντερνετ

----------


## NexTiN

Καινουργιος εξοπλισμος, υποστηριζει και 35b, θα αρχισουν να το δινουν σταδιακα…

----------


## AlexT544

Τον εχει κανεις φωτογραφια γιατι δεν τον βρίσκω στο Google

- - - Updated - - -

Το βρηκα κάπως ετσι ειναι

----------


## ThReSh

Επιτέλους πόδι το καρκινο H300s? 

Ελπίζω να έχει bridge mode το ΖΤΕ.

----------


## NexTiN

> Ελπίζω να έχει bridge mode το ΖΤΕ.


Σιγα μην το αφησαν ξεκλειδωτο με την παραλογια τους. Δεν αφηνουν Bridge λεει για λογους ασφαλειας. Οτι να’ ναι. Αντε να βγει η αποφαση με το σημειο οριοθετησης μπας και ξεφορτωθουμε τα σκουπιδια που δινουν…

----------


## ThReSh

Confirmed? Αν όχι, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## tasvar

> Μπόλικα crc.. Συνήθως αποδίδεται σε καλωδιακό θέμα κάπου μέσα ή έξω από το σπίτι...  
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Και σε μένα στο εξοχικό είχε κάνει έργα ο ΟΤΕ κάποτε και άρχισαν τα όργανα... 
> Ήμουν στη βοντα τότε.. 
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου άλλαξαν ζεύγος η να έκαναν καμία πατάτα και έχεις προβλήματα τώρα... 
> ...


Μίλησα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη. Θα στείλουν ξανά τεχνικό. 
Θα του πώ οτι μου είπατε εδώ με τις γνώσεις σας. 
Εγώ πιστεύω κάτι έχει γίνει με τα καλώδια στα κουτιά.
Υο προβλημά μου είναι πως όταν μαζεύει λάθη, παρατηρώ κάποια δυσλειτουργία στη σύνδεση. Χάνει πακέτα; πως το λέτε; Δεν λειτουργεί σωστά. 
Μόλις σβήσω και ανοίξω ξανα το ρούτερ, πάει καλά. Μέχρι να ξαναγίνει το ίδιο. Στην εβδομάδα περίπου.

----------


## AlexT544

Πες τους να σου στειλουν αυτο το νέο ρουτερ μηπως και φταίει σάπιο το h300

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Kαλημέρα.
> Έχω προβλήμα με το download . O συγχρονισμός της γραμμής είναι καλός για κατοστάρα αλλά το download ειναι πολύ χαμηλό .
> Ξεκινάει στις καλές του με 53MB/s και κατεβαίνει εως 62-85kb/s και ξανά πάλι μετά απο κάποια ώρα ξαναπάει 53MB/s.
> Στη vodafone μου λένε οτι όλα μοιάζουν μια χαρά και δεν ξέρουν τι είναι αυτό.
> Είμαι σε καμπίνα του οτε που απέχει 120 μέτρα περίπου απο το σπίτι.
> Οι δοκιμές εννοείται με ethernet και τα wifi κλειστά.Έχουν γίνει δοκιμές με win11,win7,win10 και live CD linux.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 238280Συνημμένο Αρχείο 238281Συνημμένο Αρχείο 238282


Πολλά CRC Errors. Δοκίμασε άλλη πρίζα στο σπίτι. Δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση. Επίσης, αν έχεις φτιάξει επιστροφή στο τηλέφωνο, άλλαξε το splitter ή αποσύνδεσε τα όλα εντελώς, για να δεις αν το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Kαλημέρα.
> Έχω προβλήμα με το download . O συγχρονισμός της γραμμής είναι καλός για κατοστάρα αλλά το download ειναι πολύ χαμηλό .
> Ξεκινάει στις καλές του με 53MB/s και κατεβαίνει εως 62-85kb/s και ξανά πάλι μετά απο κάποια ώρα ξαναπάει 53MB/s.
> Στη vodafone μου λένε οτι όλα μοιάζουν μια χαρά και δεν ξέρουν τι είναι αυτό.
> Είμαι σε καμπίνα του οτε που απέχει 120 μέτρα περίπου απο το σπίτι.
> Οι δοκιμές εννοείται με ethernet και τα wifi κλειστά.Έχουν γίνει δοκιμές με win11,win7,win10 και live CD linux.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 238280Συνημμένο Αρχείο 238281Συνημμένο Αρχείο 238282


Το μόνο που βλέπω είναι τα πολλά crc.. Η καλωδίωση οκ; 
Κατανεμητή ξέρεις να μετρήσεις; Αν όχι ζητά να έρθει τεχνικός με analyzer να μετρήσει.. 
Τράβα κ ένα ρεσετ στο ρούτερ από το κουμπάκι πίσω..

----------


## panagiotis1974

Έχουν έρθει τεχνικοί και έχουν διαπιστώσει την ίδια ταχύτητα στην είσοδο με μεσα στο διαμέρισμα.
Απο reset στο ρούτερ κι απο εναλλαγή διαφόρων έχει γίνει πολλές φορές.
Μου έφεραν κι άλλο μοντεμ , zte, τα ίδια και με αυτό.

O συγχρονισμός του μοντεμ δεν αλλάζει ,ειναι σταθερός.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> Έχουν έρθει τεχνικοί και έχουν διαπιστώσει την ίδια ταχύτητα στην είσοδο με μεσα στο διαμέρισμα.
> Απο reset στο ρούτερ κι απο εναλλαγή διαφόρων έχει γίνει πολλές φορές.
> Μου έφεραν κι άλλο μοντεμ , zte, τα ίδια και με αυτό.
> 
> O συγχρονισμός του μοντεμ δεν αλλάζει ,ειναι σταθερός.


Εύχομαι να μην σου έχουν κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο τραγικό λάθος που είχαν κάνει σε μένα, που είχα κάνει αναβάθμιση σε 100άρα και οι πανέξυπνοι είχαν αφήσει την γραμμή στα συστήματά τους στα 50 οπότε εγώ είχα συγχρονισμό στα 100 αλλά έβγαινα στο διαδίκτυο με 50, πράγμα που έκανε μπαμ ότι υπήρχε κόφτης. Αυτό να τους το αναφέρεις αν ξαναμιλήσει μαζί τους στο 13840, μήπως και υπάρχεις κάποιος κόφτης.

----------


## tasvar

> Πες τους να σου στειλουν αυτο το νέο ρουτερ μηπως και φταίει σάπιο το h300


Αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα, μου έχουν δώσει το ZTE H267A.
Τα ίδια και με αυτό.

----------


## AlexT544

Εννοω το ΖΤΕ Η268Q που δινει τωρα τελευταία η Vodafone

----------


## panagiotis1974

CaptainNickGR
Τους το είπα αλλά μη νομίζεις οτι μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν και μεταξύ τους , είναι άλλα λέει ο ένας άλλα κάνει ο άλλος και γενικά οτι του φανεί του λωλωστεφανή.

----------


## tasvar

Ηρθε τεχνικός, τα έψαξε όλα, θα μου αλλάξουν πόρτα στην καμπίνα είπε. Αν δε στρώσει, θα αιτηθούν αλλαγή καλωδίου από τον ΟΤΕ....

----------


## badweed

Off Topic


		χα , τωρα που ειπες πορτα στην καμπινα , θυμηθηκα την πενταημερη , που ειχαμε 2 τρικλινες καμπινες για 40 ατομα και γινοταν πολεμος και σπρωχνανε οι μεν την πορτα για  να μπουνε , σπρωχνανε οι δε να μην μπουνε οι αλλοι , και να σου που μας εμεινε η πορτα της καμπινας στα χερια ... (γιατι βγηκε απο τους μεντεσεδες ) 
ξερω , ξερω , ασχετο . αλλα υπαρχουνε και αλλου πορτες σε καμπινες .. (το σχολιο αυτο το κανει ακομη πιο ασχετο )  :Crazy:  :Blink:

----------


## xristos80

καλησπερα σε λιγες ημερες θα γινει αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας απο 100 σε 200 εχω το zte 267 και σημερα μου στειλαν το sercom 300 αλλα το εστειλα πισω γιατι ειχα πολλα προβληματα παλια. μου ειπαν οτι θα στειλουν το zte 367 κανει? εχει υποστηριξη 35b προφιλ? ρωταω αμα ειναι να παρω τηλ για να τους πιεσω για να στειλουν zte 268 το καινουργιο

----------


## sagoulis

> καλησπερα σε λιγες ημερες θα γινει αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας απο 100 σε 200 εχω το zte 267 και σημερα μου στειλαν το sercom 300 αλλα το εστειλα πισω γιατι ειχα πολλα προβληματα παλια. μου ειπαν οτι θα στειλουν το zte 367 κανει? εχει υποστηριξη 35b προφιλ? ρωταω αμα ειναι να παρω τηλ για να τους πιεσω για να στειλουν zte 268 το καινουργιο


Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι? Η αναβάθμιση σε 200 είναι απο FTTC και αν ναι ποιας εταιρείας?

----------


## tasvar

> Ηρθε τεχνικός, τα έψαξε όλα, θα μου αλλάξουν πόρτα στην καμπίνα είπε. Αν δε στρώσει, θα αιτηθούν αλλαγή καλωδίου από τον ΟΤΕ....


Εχω νεότερα. 
"Αδυναμία παροχής εμπορικού πακέτου".
Η μένω ως έχω με κάποια έκπτωση, ή παμε σε 50άρα , ή την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια...

----------


## xristos80

περιοχη χαλκιδα οχι οπτικη ινα με χαλκο η 200 fiper περνω απο καφαο οτε

----------


## sagoulis

> περιοχη χαλκιδα οχι οπτικη ινα με χαλκο η 200 fiper περνω απο καφαο οτε


Ωραίος!! Τα router γενικα των παροχων ειναι Κινεζιες. Εαν θελεις να πάρεις κάτι ποιοτικό και να στήσεις ένα σωστο δίκτυο η λύση είναι μονόδρομος και ακούει στο όνομα FritzBox!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ηρθε τεχνικός, τα έψαξε όλα, θα μου αλλάξουν πόρτα στην καμπίνα είπε. Αν δε στρώσει, θα αιτηθούν αλλαγή καλωδίου από τον ΟΤΕ....


Άντε με το καλό να επιλυθεί!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχω νεότερα. 
> "Αδυναμία παροχής εμπορικού πακέτου".
> Η μένω ως έχω με κάποια έκπτωση, ή παμε σε 50άρα , ή την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια...


Ωχ! Σου έκατσε περίπτωση ε; 
Ζήτα το εγγράφως για αρχή και έχει ο Θεός μετά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχω νεότερα. 
> "Αδυναμία παροχής εμπορικού πακέτου".
> Η μένω ως έχω με κάποια έκπτωση, ή παμε σε 50άρα , ή την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια...


Τώρα που το σκεφτόμουν, δεν ξέρω αν μπορούσες να σπάσεις το συμβόλαιο αζημιως και να πας σε κοτε 50αρα συν μπουστερ, αλλά θα ανέβει το πάγιο αρκετά... Κοντά στα 30..

----------


## aitos

> Εχω νεότερα. 
> "Αδυναμία παροχής εμπορικού πακέτου".
> Η μένω ως έχω με κάποια έκπτωση, ή παμε σε 50άρα , ή την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια...


μη πας αλλου , θα εχεις τα ιδια προβληματα γιατι θα σου δωσουν απο τις ιδιες γραμες του οτε .....εγω που αντιμετωπισα θεμα με αποσυνδεσεις το μειωσα στην 50 αρα και ειναι καμπανα...θελω να ανεβω αλλα αφου δεν σηκωνει το δικτυο θα περιμενω την οπτικη στο σπιτι και το ακρων αωτον της ατυχιας σταματησε το σκαψιμο για οπτικη 50 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου ...γμτ την ειρωνια της τυχης  :Smile:  το ειπα στους τεχνικους και λενε καποια στιγμη θα προχωρηση αλλα πιστευω τωρα θα αργησει γιατι θα πανε σε αλλες περιοχες πλεον

----------


## Artemius

Να πώ και εγώ τον πόνο μου  :Laughing:  καλησπέρα. 

*Έχω αρχίσει και μετανιώνω* που έφυγα από Cosmo και πήγα στην Voda πριν 4 μήνες. Με πλάνεψαν τα 100 mbps κτλ κτλ σε τιμή "χώμα". Ήξερα και για *το τρισάθλιο router* και για τα κλειδώματα που έχει.

Αλλά με την καμπίνα , της Voda παρακαλώ, 1 τετράγωνο από το σπίτι,
και για 2 χρόνια πριν με ΟΤΕ πάροχο 50αρα σε αυτήν την γραμμή/καμπίνα με κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, δεν ήθελε και πολύ σκέψη.

2 χρόνια το TP-Link μου (του ΟΤΕ από πίσω για τηλ.) στατιστικά άριστα ακλόνητα, έδειχνε μέχρι 150mbps σηκώνει.
2 χρόνια και με κλειστό το SRA, φαντάσου.

*Τα ίδια και όταν απλά άλλαξα σε Voda, μέχρι πριν 3 μέρες.*

Πλέον με έχει πεθάνει στα reset της σύνδεσης, κάποιες φορές το ένα πίσω απ' το άλλο.
Ανεβάζει CRC στον Θεό με το καλημέρα όταν τελικά συνδεθεί.
To packet loss είναι στο 6%+. Ούτε καν το Voice κανάλι δεν αντέχει σε κλήση στο 13840 και κάνει διακοπές λες και είσαι σε κινητή στον Ταύγετο ξερω γω και παλεύει να πιάσει έστω 2G.
Το SNR έχει πάει στα τάρταρα.

Πλέον μόνο με το SRA καρφωμένο με τσιμεντόπροκα στο ON κρατάει συγχρονισμό.

Ελπίζω απλά να χάλασε το router, τέτοια τραγική αλλαγή στην συμπεριφορά της γραμμής δεν δικαιολογείται μέσα σε 3 μέρες.
Περιμένω να με πάρει η Τ.Υ. στο κινητό, ελπίζω.
Που και το router τελικά να είναι, πάλι τέτοια σαβούρα θα με στείλουν, και μέχρι να έρθει θα είμαι με το δικό μου TP-link, χωρίς κανάλι φωνής.


Δέστε χάλια :




Κάποιες φορές μπορεί να το βρώ το πρωί στα 40mbps... και τα CRC σε αστρονομικά επίπεδα, κρίμα που δεν το είχα τραβήξει prntscrn. Μπορώ όμως πάντα να ελπίζω για αύριο το πρωί.  :Laughing: 

Ομολογώ τέτοια χαλιά εν έτει 2022 σε VDSL FTTC με το κουτί στο 1 τετράγωνο σε γραμμή με άψογη συμπεριφορά από εποχές ADSL Tellas ακόμα... ε δεν περίμενα.

----------


## AlexT544

Ζητα να παρεις το ZTE H267A η το ZTE H268Q 
Καλυτερα το δευτερο παρέ
Γενικα το h300s ειναι σαπιο και ειναι για τα μπαζα

----------


## Artemius

> Ζητα να παρεις το ZTE H267A η το ZTE H268Q 
> Καλυτερα το δευτερο παρέ
> Γενικα το h300s ειναι σαπιο και ειναι για τα μπαζα



'Εκλεισα το κινητό με την "Τεχνική-μη-Εξυπηρέτηση" πριν 5 λεπτά.

Long story short, πολύ απλά -και πολύ γρήγορα κατάλαβα οτι- έπεσα σε "περίπτωση" ανθρώπου που *δεν ήθελε να κάνει την δουλειά του και δεν ήθελε να ασχοληθεί.*  :Evil: 

Μια φορά και έναν καιρό δεν θα τα άφηνα αυτά να περάσουν, πλέον δεν έχω την διάθεση με την κούραση μου να κάθομαι να μαλώνω για να κάνει ο άλλος την δουλειά του.


Του εξήγησα λοιπόν και με είπε, ουσιαστικά να ακολουθήσουμε την μέθοδο "δια αποκλεισμού", αλλαγή καλωδίου τηλεφώνου από το router μέχρι την πρίζα και "σε κλείνω ραντεβού για επανάκληση αύριο το απόγευμα και παρακολούθησε το μέχρι τότε εσύ".
Δηλαδή, "δεν έχω 'όρεξη' να κάνω την δουλειά μου-μην με σκοτίζεις-αύριο θα είσαι κάποιου αλλουνού το πρόβλημα".  :Closed topic: 

Του έκανα όμως την χάρη δεν βαριέσαι, 1 στο εκατομμύριο χαλάνε και τα rj11 και το άλλαξα.

I so can see οτι αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα  :Thumb down:  :



Ανάθεμα την ώρα και την στιγμή που έφυγα από Cosmote.
Όλα μπορούν να συμβούν ή/και να χαλάσουν κάποτε.

Αλλά να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, να σε μιλάει με τεχνικούς όρους ο πελάτης τι συμβαίνει και να σε εξηγεί το ιστορικό της γραμμής του,
και εσύ με ανεβασμένο τόνο της φωνής σου από το 1ο κυριολεκτικά δευτερόλεπτο της συνομιλίας,
να τον αντιμετωπίζεις in the face εξυπνακίστικα σαν να είναι άσχετος και να μην ξέρει ντιπ και να κάνεις και "downplay" το πρόβλημα ("βλέπω λίγα μοναχά errors" , τα 5ψηφια CRC με uptime...λεπτών και packet loss 6%+ που σε λέει ο πελάτης, τώρα το λέμε "λίγα errors"....),
για να μην ασχοληθείς και να τον φορτώσεις σε άλλον...

Αφού ρε "φίλε" μέσα σε 30 δεύτερα έχεις αντιληφθεί οτι ο πελάτης , ξέρει πράγματα, και ξέρει και οτι έχει χοντρό πρόβλημα, πέστου "ok έχετε βλάβη, πότε μπορείτε να έρθει τεχνικός από εκεί?" Γιατί συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν μπαγλαμάς... Τέσπα.

Αύριο πάλι το απόγευμα.

Πάω να δω λίγο Netflix αν αντέξει να κρατήσει έστω και έτσι την σύνδεση και αν αντέξει και ο buffer της τηλεόρασης. Γιατι για καμιά ωρίτσα παιχνιδάκι που ήθελα... γλαρόσουπα.

----------


## tasvar

Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω και να πάω αλλού. Μου πρότειναν μείωση παγίου. Μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω, μέχρι να δω τι γίνεται με τις οπτικές ίνες που περνάει η ΔΕΗ. 
Εχουν βάλει έξω από το σπίτι μου. Να δώ με τί πάροχο θα παίξει το θέμα και την έκανα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Artemius

Τελικά δεν θα την γλιτώσω εύκολα εγώ :



Έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή.  :Sad:  :Thinking:  Απλά το broadcom TP-Link που είναι αξιοπρεπές router δίνει αγώνα και αντέχει, σε πλήρη αντιδιαστολή με την σαβούρα το H300s. Αλλά δεν έχω τηλέφωνο έτσι. Θα με πεις ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχω τηλέφωνο στο σαβουρο H300s που πέφτει η γραμμή ΟΛΗ την ώρα.  :Wink:  :Laughing: 

Θα μπορούσα να βάλω πάλι την σαβούρα και να κλείσω το 17a , να δουλέψει σε 50αρι προφιλ, μήπως έτσι πετύχει σταθερότητα, αλλά και αύριο μέρα είναι.

Τώρα πως προέκυψε αυτό,άγνωστο. Ούτε σκαψίματα είχαμε στην γειτονιά, ούτε τίποτα.Άντε τώρα να τα εξηγήσω αύριο, ελπίζω να πέσω σε καλό άνθρωπο και όχι πάλι σε μπαγλαμά. Έμπλεξα για τα καλά.

----------


## geoav

> Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω και να πάω αλλού. Μου πρότειναν μείωση παγίου. Μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω, μέχρι να δω τι γίνεται με τις οπτικές ίνες που περνάει η ΔΕΗ. 
> Εχουν βάλει έξω από το σπίτι μου. Να δώ με τί πάροχο θα παίξει το θέμα και την έκανα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.


Προσεχε μονο γιατι συνηθως αυτο σημαινει νεο συμβολαιο 2 ετων

----------


## tasvar

> Προσεχε μονο γιατι συνηθως αυτο σημαινει νεο συμβολαιο 2 ετων


Την μείωση του παγίου λές; Δεν υπογράφω τίποτα να δε τα διασταυρώσω. Αλλιώς, μένω ως έχω μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο και μετά, μην τον είδατε. 
Πάντως βλέπω πολλοί έχουν προβλήματα με τη vodafone. :Thinking:

----------


## xristos80

εγω 2 ημερες μιλαω με τους τεχνικους της vod για να μου στειλουν το zte 268 γιατι εβαλα 200 ταχυτητα και εστειλαν τα sercom αλλα το εστειλα πισω τους εξηγησα τα προβληματα που εχει το sercom και εχθες μου ελεγαν οτι θα μου το στειλουν το 268 πηρα τηλ σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν γιατι δεν το εχουν στην αποθηκη το εφεραν λιγα κοματια και το εχουν φερει πριν 3 ημερες στην vod και μου ειπαν να χρησιμοποιησω το zte 267 που εχω και τους λεω αυτο το router σηκονει μεχρι 100 και δεν μιλησε ο τεχνικος και του το εκλεισα το τηλ

----------


## aitos

οι δηθεν τεχνικη υποστηριξη της βοντα ειναι δραμα  .....ελαχιστοι εχουν γνωσεις και προσπαθουν να βοηθησουν.......για τρεις μηνες γκρεμιστηκε η πρωην τελεια 200 αρα μου για να καταληξουν να μου πουν οτι εινι παλιο το δυκτιο και δεν την σηκωνει ,και να μου βαλουν το προφιλ στα 50 οπου ειναι καμπανα......μετα την τριμηνη ταλαιπωρια δεν τολμαω να ξανασυζητησω για αυξηση ταχυτητας

----------


## xristos80

και εγω αμα το ηξερα αυτο ουτε συζητηση για αναβαθμιση στα 200 και κατι αλλο οταν εκανα το συμβολαιο ο υπαλληλος μου ειπαι μονο για σενα 30 ευρω γιατι εχεις και κινητο στην vod αλλο παραμυθη αυτο

----------


## GregoirX23

> Να πώ και εγώ τον πόνο μου  καλησπέρα. 
> 
> *Έχω αρχίσει και μετανιώνω* που έφυγα από Cosmo και πήγα στην Voda πριν 4 μήνες. Με πλάνεψαν τα 100 mbps κτλ κτλ σε τιμή "χώμα". Ήξερα και για *το τρισάθλιο router* και για τα κλειδώματα που έχει.
> 
> Αλλά με την καμπίνα , της Voda παρακαλώ, 1 τετράγωνο από το σπίτι,
> και για 2 χρόνια πριν με ΟΤΕ πάροχο 50αρα σε αυτήν την γραμμή/καμπίνα με κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, δεν ήθελε και πολύ σκέψη.
> 
> 2 χρόνια το TP-Link μου (του ΟΤΕ από πίσω για τηλ.) στατιστικά άριστα ακλόνητα, έδειχνε μέχρι 150mbps σηκώνει.
> 2 χρόνια και με κλειστό το SRA, φαντάσου.
> ...


Άσχετη απορία, γιατί στη μία φωτό είναι στα αγγλικά κ μετά στα ελληνικά;

----------


## geoav

> Την μείωση του παγίου λές; Δεν υπογράφω τίποτα να δε τα διασταυρώσω. Αλλιώς, μένω ως έχω μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο και μετά, μην τον είδατε. 
> Πάντως βλέπω πολλοί έχουν προβλήματα με τη vodafone.


Ναι για τη μειωση του παγιου λεω. Ισως και να ειναι διαφορετικη η περιπτωση σου αλλα ας πουμε εγω οταν λογω εξοδου novasports απο vodatv αλλαξα παγιο εκανα νεο 2ετες συμβολαιο και οταν ερθει το ftth σε κανα εξαμηνο θα κλαιω

----------


## drberto

> Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω και να πάω αλλού. Μου πρότειναν μείωση παγίου. Μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω, μέχρι να δω τι γίνεται με τις οπτικές ίνες που περνάει η ΔΕΗ. 
> Εχουν βάλει έξω από το σπίτι μου. Να δώ με τί πάροχο θα παίξει το θέμα και την έκανα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.


Η ΔΕΗ θα παιξει μαλλον με NOVA-WIND..Δες εδω https://www.in.gr/2022/06/01/economy...-optikes-ines/

----------


## minas

> Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω και να πάω αλλού. Μου πρότειναν μείωση παγίου. Μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω, μέχρι να δω τι γίνεται με τις οπτικές ίνες που περνάει η ΔΕΗ. 
> Εχουν βάλει έξω από το σπίτι μου. Να δώ με τί πάροχο θα παίξει το θέμα και την έκανα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.


Πλέον του παραπάνω, και τώρα να κάνεις διετή ανανέωση προγράμματος, δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό να δεις FTTH πριν τη λήξη του...

----------


## Artemius

> Άσχετη απορία, γιατί στη μία φωτό είναι στα αγγλικά κ μετά στα ελληνικά;


Είχα αλλάξει την γλώσσα στα Αγγλικά. Αυτή στα Αγγλικά είναι όταν ενεργοποιήθηκα στην Vodafone, τον Φλεβάρη.

Τέσπα, με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την Τ.Υ. . Έπεσα σε σωστό άνθρωπο. Του εξήγησα τι γίνεται. Του τόνισα οτι και με δικό μου VDSL router πάλι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Κατάλαβε. Περιμένω τώρα πότε θα κλείσω ραντεβού να έρθει τεχνικός από εδώ. Δύσκολο το βλέπω γιατί είμαι 7 στα 7 στην δουλειά αυτόν τον καιρό και δεν είναι κανείς σπίτι το πρωί. Είδωμεν.

Του πρότεινα προσωρινά λόγω προβλημάτων, μέχρι να δούμε τι θα γίνει, να με υποβαθμίσουν σε 50αρι,μπας και πετύχουμε σταθερότητα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσε ο ίδιος (μάλλον δεν ήξερε το πως δηλαδή, δικιά τους είναι η καμπίνα).

----------


## aitos

φιλε αρτεμιους δεν σε υποβαθμιζουν επιτηδες για να μη χασουν την συνδρομη της μεγαλυτερης ταχυτητας , εγω αυτο καταλαβα  .....ειναι ου μπλεξεις το ζητημα ....καλο κουραγιο

----------


## tasvar

> Πλέον του παραπάνω, και τώρα να κάνεις διετή ανανέωση προγράμματος, δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό να δεις FTTH πριν τη λήξη του...


Το πιλοτικό δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ
Επί του παρόντος, δοκιμάζοντας το πλάνο της για το FTTH, η ΔΕΗ έχει ρίξει 25 χλμ. οπτικής ίνας στον δήμο Περιστερίου, ο οποίος έχει επιλεγεί για την πιλοτική εφαρμογή. Καλύπτει περίπου 5.000 νοικοκυριά, τα οποία από το τέλος Ιουνίου εκτιμάται ότι θα μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες. Το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα θα ολοκληρώσει τον στόχο των 15.000 σπιτιών εντός του καλοκαιριού, ενώ ως το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχει καλυφθεί όλος ο δήμος Περιστερίου. Συγχρόνως, μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα, θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η εκπόνηση του σχεδίου για την επόμενη φάση, διάρκειας 6-8 μηνών, η οποία θα καλύψει 10 δήμους και περίπου 450.000 νοικοκυριά

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο, στο Δήμο μου, θα έχουμε μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου σε όλο το Δήμο. Ηδη έξω από το σπίτι μου κρέμονται καλώδια-οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## GregoirX23

Θυμίζει λίγο κατάσταση Ταϊλάνδης που βλέπεις τις οπτικές από πάνω σου σαν σπαγγέτι.. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=fibe...Tia4a6rgYvw_UM

----------


## ThReSh

Αναμονή είναι, στην τελική φάση είναι το θέμα πώς θα φαίνεται.

----------


## panagiotis1974

Λέτε να έρθει και Πετρούπολη να δούμε το φως μας κι εμείς εδώ στην Πιόνγκ Γιάνγκ;

----------


## nyannaco

Εναέριο θα είναι το δίκτυο;;; Πολύ κλάμα έχει να πέσει! Με κάθε καταιγίδα και χιόνι...  :Bless:

----------


## minas

> Το πιλοτικό δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ
> Επί του παρόντος, δοκιμάζοντας το πλάνο της για το FTTH, η ΔΕΗ έχει ρίξει 25 χλμ. οπτικής ίνας στον δήμο Περιστερίου, ο οποίος έχει επιλεγεί για την πιλοτική εφαρμογή. Καλύπτει περίπου 5.000 νοικοκυριά, τα οποία από το τέλος Ιουνίου εκτιμάται ότι θα μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες. Το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα θα ολοκληρώσει τον στόχο των 15.000 σπιτιών εντός του καλοκαιριού, ενώ ως το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχει καλυφθεί όλος ο δήμος Περιστερίου. Συγχρόνως, μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα, θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η εκπόνηση του σχεδίου για την επόμενη φάση, διάρκειας 6-8 μηνών, η οποία θα καλύψει 10 δήμους και περίπου 450.000 νοικοκυριά
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο, στο Δήμο μου, θα έχουμε μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου σε όλο το Δήμο. Ηδη έξω από το σπίτι μου κρέμονται καλώδια-οπτικές ίνες.


Έχω υπόψη μου τα ανακοινωμένα χρονοδιαγράμματα, και μάλιστα θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου από τους αισιόδοξος σχετικά με την πρόοδο των εργασιών FTTH της ΔΕΗ.
Συνυπολογίζω όμως την εμπειρία από άλλες υλοποιήσεις, αλλά και το γεγονός ότι τα εμπορικά προγράμματα πάνω από ίνες ΔΕΗ θα δοθούν από τους υπάρχοντες παρόχους.
Σκέψου ότι ακόμα και σε έτοιμη υποδομή κάθετης καλωδίωσης FTTH, μπορεί να πάρει μήνες για να ενεργοποιηθεί μία νέα γραμμή.

----------


## tasvar

> Έχω υπόψη μου τα ανακοινωμένα χρονοδιαγράμματα, και μάλιστα θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου από τους αισιόδοξος σχετικά με την πρόοδο των εργασιών FTTH της ΔΕΗ.
> Συνυπολογίζω όμως την εμπειρία από άλλες υλοποιήσεις, αλλά και το γεγονός ότι τα εμπορικά προγράμματα πάνω από ίνες ΔΕΗ θα δοθούν από τους υπάρχοντες παρόχους.
> Σκέψου ότι ακόμα και σε έτοιμη υποδομή κάθετης καλωδίωσης FTTH, μπορεί να πάρει μήνες για να ενεργοποιηθεί μία νέα γραμμή.


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου. Υπομονή έχω.
Εφόσον δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις και μια μείωση τιμής του παγίου που δίνω δεν συνοδεύεται από ανανέωση συμβολαίου, μένω στη vodafone μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## Artemius

Από το καλό στο καλύτερο πάμε εδώ :  :Thumb down:  :Crying: 



Υποτίθεται αύριο απόγευμα περιμένω τον τεχνικό της Voda. Άιντε να δούμε θα έρθει. Και ακόμα και αν έρθει και διαπιστώσει καλωδιακό πρόβλημα, άιντε να περιμένω συνδυαστικό με OTE να ανοίξουν το ΚΑΦΑΟ κτλ κτλ .

----------


## navacrete

ακομα ψαχνω το password για superuser/root

----------


## tasvar

Εμένα πρίν 2 μέρες έκανε μια διακοπή η σύνδεση και όταν επανήλθε ήταν όπως παρακάτω.
Κάτι ψιλοέφτιαξαν;

----------


## tasvar

Επειτα από νέα επίσκεψη τεχνικού, θα αλλαχτεί πόρτα στην καμπίνα και αν δεν στρώσει, μάλλον θα δηλωθεί ώς μη επιλύσιμο.

----------


## aitos

> Επειτα από νέα επίσκεψη τεχνικού, θα αλλαχτεί πόρτα στην καμπίνα και αν δεν στρώσει, μάλλον θα δηλωθεί ώς μη επιλύσιμο.


εμενα με κατεβασανε στα 50 ,μετα απο μεγαλη ταλαιοωρια ομως και ευτηχως στα 50 ειναι μια χαρα ( λογω παλαιου δυκτιου στη γειτονια)

----------


## tasvar

> εμενα με κατεβασανε στα 50 ,μετα απο μεγαλη ταλαιοωρια ομως και ευτηχως στα 50 ειναι μια χαρα ( λογω παλαιου δυκτιου στη γειτονια)


Από τον Φεβρουάριο του 21 μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο είχα κανονικά τα 107mbps. Ως δια μαγείας την ημέρα που έβαλε ο γείτονας cosmote, άρχισαν τα προβλήματα σε εμένα. Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου; Μου πήραν το καλό ζεύγος καλωδίου που είχα και το έδωσαν στο γείτονα. Εκείνη την ημέρα είχα και εγώ ολιγόωρη διακοπή στην υπηρεσία. Γιατί άραγε; Το θέμα είναι πως δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω. 
Σε 50άρα δεν θέλω να πάω. Απλά θα περιμένω μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο και θα πάω στον πάροχο που θα μου δώσει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι. Ηδη η ΔΕΗ άρχισε και τις ρίχνει στις κολώνες.

----------


## aitos

> Από τον Φεβρουάριο του 21 μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο είχα κανονικά τα 107mbps. Ως δια μαγείας την ημέρα που έβαλε ο γείτονας cosmote, άρχισαν τα προβλήματα σε εμένα. Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου; Μου πήραν το καλό ζεύγος καλωδίου που είχα και το έδωσαν στο γείτονα. Εκείνη την ημέρα είχα και εγώ ολιγόωρη διακοπή στην υπηρεσία. Γιατί άραγε; Το θέμα είναι πως δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω. 
> Σε 50άρα δεν θέλω να πάω. Απλά θα περιμένω μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο και θα πάω στον πάροχο που θα μου δώσει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι. Ηδη η ΔΕΗ άρχισε και τις ρίχνει στις κολώνες.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## kostas87

βλεπω στα τελευταια μηνυματα προβληματα που εχω και εγω με τη vodafone επιδημια επεσε?

κλεινω 4μηνο με αποσυνδεσεις μιλαμε για μεσο ορο 5-10 τη μερα. εχει γινει μια φορα αλλαγη οριου οπου και εστρωσε για περιπου 2 βδομαδες και μετα παλι τα ιδια. απτο Πασχα νεο αιτημα κ τελικα κανονιζουν για 2η αλλαγη τελος Μαιου αρχες Ιουνιου. Παει ο τεχνικος στη καμπινα της vodafone και του βγαζει σφαλμα οποτε τα κλεινει κ δινει βλαβη για ελεγχο απτα κεντρικα. Το αρμοδιο τμημα 3 βδομαδες ακομα δεν απαντησε.

Τους δινω μια βδομαδα να βρεθει λυση κ λεω αν δε γινει να κανω φορητοτητα. με παιρνουν την επομενη μου λενε εχετε πεναλτυ 190 ευρω αν φυγετε και θα πρεπει να δηλωθει πρωτα η βλαβη ως μη επιλυσιμη.


Τωρα το ερωτημα ειναι αν παω ΟΤΕ απο που θα μου δωσουν VDSL 50? στη περιοχη εχει η vodafone μονο καμπινες.

----------


## Iris07

Σε ποιά περιοχή ?

----------


## GregoirX23

Από την ίδια καμπίνα της βοντα δε θα νοικιάσει πόρτα και ο οτε; 
Εκτός αν είναι κοντά το α.κ... Που λογικά δεν θα είναι για να έχει καμπίνα εκεί.. 
Διαφορετικά υπάρχει και η λύση της 24αρας ote από α.κ + booster 4g.. 
H wisp αν θέλει κάποιος και υπάρχει κάλυψη.. 
Σε οτε γενικά έχεις το πλεονέκτημα του χαλκού αν εκεί είναι το θέμα, αν όμως είναι στη καμπίνα εκεί έχει το πάνω χέρι η βοντα και αλλάζοντας πάροχο πιθανότατα δε θα λυθεί το θέμα..

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ θα πάρει άλλη "ομάδα" από πόρτες..

Πιθανόν να είναι και σε άλλη κάρτα..

----------


## kostas87

Αυτο φοβαμαι και εγω οτι με φορητοτητα παλι τα ιδια θα εχω αφου ειναι στην ιδια καμπινα συν την ολη ταλαιπωρια με νεα αιτηματα σε οτε προς βοντα και τουμπαλιν

Ετυχε να πετυχω το τενχικο στη 1η αλλαγη οριου και με παραξενεψε που ηταν σχεδον ολη ελευθερη η καμπινα ζητημα να ηταν καμια 10αρια οι πιασμενες θεσεις και μου εδειξε που ημουν κ που με εβαλαν.
Αν η βλαβη ειναι στην διαδρομη μετα το καφαο μεχρι καποια κολωνα ποιος ευθυνεται να το κοιταξει? 
Θελω να πω γινεται να βλεπουν στη καμπινα οτι παει καλα κ ο ΟΤΕ στο καφαο το ιδιο και το προβλημα να εναι απο εκει μεχρι εξω το σπιτι μου?


Α.κ. ειναι 5-6km επαρχια ειμαι οχι Αθηνα

----------


## GregoirX23

Η καμπίνα συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα με το α.κ αυτό είναι ευθύνη της βοντα, τα υπόλοιπα που είναι χαλκός είναι ευθύνη οτε.. 
Υπάρχει και ένα μέρος χαλκού που ενώνεται το παλιό καφαο του οτε με τη καμπίνα της βοντα που είναι δικό της κομμάτι.. 
Όριο που λες άλλαξε η βοντα η κ ο οτε; Νομίζω είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.. 
Αν η βλάβη που λες είναι σε πχ από το παλιό καφαο του οτε σε κολώνα η και προς το σπίτι, είναι του οτε ευθύνη.. Αλλά αυτά είναι σενάρια.. 
Κανονικά αλλάζει ζεύγος ο οτε και όριο/πόρτα η βοντα στη καμπίνα.. Τώρα αν συνεχίσει το θέμα τρέχα γύρευε.. 
Και ιδίως αν είναι η βλάβη σε χαλκό στο δρόμο και θέλει αλλαγή.. Σώθηκες..

----------


## NexTiN

> Υπάρχει και ένα μέρος χαλκού που ενώνεται το παλιό καφαο του οτε με τη καμπίνα της βοντα που είναι δικό της κομμάτι..


Μισο μισο ειναι το συνδετικο μιας και υπαρχει μουφα. Συνηθως πεφτει ενα 200αρι καλωδιο για αρχη. Οριο αλλαζει ειτε απο την μερια της βοντα γιατι βρηκε προβλημα στο MDF / πορτα, ειτε το ζηταει ο ΟΤΕ. Οπως και να’ χει, γινεται μεσω Π.Σ. και οχι αυθαιρετα. Η Voda θα ενημερωσει οτι τον πελατη χονδρικης θα τον αλλαξει οριο λογω δικου της προβληματος και θα τον παει π.χ. απο το οριο 50 στο 35 που ειναι ελευθερο. Αντιστοιχα θα παει εντολη στον ΟΤΕ για να κανει και την αλλαγη στο καφαο. Στην περιπτωση που ζητησει ο ΟΤΕ την αλλαγη, ενημερωνει την Voda, η Voda του λεει πιο οριο εχει ετοιμασει και ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ κανει παλι την αλλαγη στο καφαο.

----------


## kostas87

απ οτι εχω καταλαβει ειναι οπως τα λεει ο NexTin γινεται συνδιαστικο ραντεβου αλλαζει η βοντα και δινει το νεο οριο για να κανει τον καφρεπτισμο απεναντι ο ΟΤΕ στο καφαο.

Παντως στις κολωνες μετρανε κανονικα οι τενχικοι της βονταφον. τωρα στη περιοχη μου ξεκιναει απτο καφαο υπογεια και μετα παει εναερια
Μου ειπε μαλιστα οτι μπορει να κανει τις αποσυνδεσεις κ απο καλωδιο της ΔΕΗ που ακουμπαει στο τηλεφωνικο αλλα δε θα ειχε αλλος προβλημα σε εμενα επεσε το λαχειο..

Ο γειτονας εχει οτε μοιραζομαστε τα 2 τελευταια ζευγη στη κολωνα και του ερχεται 150

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μισο μισο ειναι το συνδετικο μιας και υπαρχει μουφα. Συνηθως πεφτει ενα 200αρι καλωδιο για αρχη. Οριο αλλαζει ειτε απο την μερια της βοντα γιατι βρηκε προβλημα στο MDF / πορτα, ειτε το ζηταει ο ΟΤΕ. Οπως και να’ χει, γινεται μεσω Π.Σ. και οχι αυθαιρετα. Η Voda θα ενημερωσει οτι τον πελατη χονδρικης θα τον αλλαξει οριο λογω δικου της προβληματος και θα τον παει π.χ. απο το οριο 50 στο 35 που ειναι ελευθερο. Αντιστοιχα θα παει εντολη στον ΟΤΕ για να κανει και την αλλαγη στο καφαο. Στην περιπτωση που ζητησει ο ΟΤΕ την αλλαγη, ενημερωνει την Voda, η Voda του λεει πιο οριο εχει ετοιμασει και ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ κανει παλι την αλλαγη στο καφαο.


Thanks for the info..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> απ οτι εχω καταλαβει ειναι οπως τα λεει ο NexTin γινεται συνδιαστικο ραντεβου αλλαζει η βοντα και δινει το νεο οριο για να κανει τον καφρεπτισμο απεναντι ο ΟΤΕ στο καφαο.
> 
> Παντως στις κολωνες μετρανε κανονικα οι τενχικοι της βονταφον. τωρα στη περιοχη μου ξεκιναει απτο καφαο υπογεια και μετα παει εναερια
> Μου ειπε μαλιστα οτι μπορει να κανει τις αποσυνδεσεις κ απο καλωδιο της ΔΕΗ που ακουμπαει στο τηλεφωνικο αλλα δε θα ειχε αλλος προβλημα σε εμενα επεσε το λαχειο..
> 
> Ο γειτονας εχει οτε μοιραζομαστε τα 2 τελευταια ζευγη στη κολωνα και του ερχεται 150


Ότι μετράνε στις κολώνες οι άλλοι πάροχοι μετράνε... 
Νομίζω όμως ότι εκεί αρμοδιότητα κ ευθύνη έχει μόνο ο οτε..

----------

